# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Holantao para exportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Esta vez escribo para contarles que tengo el contacto directo con productores de Holantao -o arveja china- para exportar. 
Estamos en la búsqueda de empresas intersadas en exportar el producto o de clientes en el extranjero que deseen importarlo para comercializarlo fuera en sus respectivos países. 
Adjunto ficha técnica, y espero poder actualizar el tema con más información sobre el producto y sus posibilidades de comercialización -para los que estén interesados-. 
SaludosTemas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION Vendo neumaticos mrf para camiones, otr y agricolas Vendo ajo para procesar y para exportaciòn" Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación Vendo Terreno para Granja

----------


## IMPEXPATESCH EIRL

Estimado
Buenos Dias, Estamos interesado en el producto si aun tiene disponibilidad.Favor enviar correo con los precios
Email:impexpatesch@hotmail.com
Slds 
William Torres M.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado
> Buenos Dias, Estamos interesado en el producto si aun tiene disponibilidad.Favor enviar correo con los precios
> Email:impexpatesch@hotmail.com
> Slds 
> William Torres M.

 Estimado William: 
Lamentablemente he perdido comunicación con este productor y nunca supe qué pasó con él, así que en este momento no te puedo ofrecer holantao, pero estoy a punto de enviar un boletín para ver si consigo nuevos productores, porque ya son algunos cuantos los que me han contactado solicitándome precios e información de este producto. 
Te cuento si consigo novedades. 
Saludos

----------

